# Tausche Bioshock Infinite Key gegen State of Decay als Steam Geschenk



## stawacz (21. September 2013)

halli hallo

seit gestern ist bei steam "state of decay" erhältlich,,dieses zombie survival game..und da bin ich seit nem halben jahr heiß wie fritten fett drauf.nun hab ich von meiner neuen graka noch einen bioshok infinite key über den ich nich brauche,da ichs schon habe.

ich würd den key tauschen wenn mir einer state of decay als geschenk(18.99 euro) bei steam macht


----------



## stawacz (21. September 2013)

hat sich erledigt,habs mir jetzt so gekauft


----------

